# thinking about buying Glock 17



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

however heard re-loads not useable. does that include 'jacked' heads ???
and why are re-load NOT recommended. I re-load and not keen on pistol I can't load for.................what say you (all).............


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know any manufacturers that _recommend_ reloads in their guns. Lead bullets are not recommended in Glock's factory barrels. The Glock rifling captures some of the lead and eventually pressures rise, creating a dangerous condition. Jacketed bullets are fine.


----------

